# Dans l'air du temps



## javixu

Salut,

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "l'air du temps"? Dans quels contextes on peut lire ou écouter cette expression?

Merci


----------



## Clicko

dans _l'air du temps - _Una posible traducción :en el _espíritu de la época

_(es también el nombre de un perfume  )


----------



## javixu

Clicko said:


> dans _l'air du temps - _Una posible traducción :en el _espíritu de la época
> 
> _(es también el nombre de un perfume  )




en que contexto y cuando se utiliza??? Lo he visto en muchas ocasiones, pero no acabo de entender en que situaciones lingüísticas o momentos se utiliza.

Podrías aclarármelo Clicko?


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

"L'air du temps" = les idées, les moeurs d'une époque.
"être dans l'air du temps", c'est être en vogue (à la mode), d'actualité...

Par exemple :
"Fumer, ce n'est plus trop dans l'air du temps."
"Le vent est une énergie dans l'air du temps".

bon, je suis un peu nulle pour les exemples, mais celui du vent montre aussi que l'expression étant très imagée est souvent utilisée à double sens, elle est également assez poétique. D'ailleurs peut-être que ce fil pourra t'aider davantage :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25894

Ciaoo.


----------



## javixu

Merci beaucoup lembisico


----------



## Agustic

¿Alguien tiene una pista sobre como traducir al castellano "l'Air du temps" (para situarnos un poco el contexto es sobre moda)

Gracias a todos de antemano

Agus


----------



## kyoku

hola,

L'air du temps, es lo que esta en el aire, en tu caso a la moda.

ejemplo: Ces couleurs vives sont dans l'air du temps:

Estos colores vivos estan de moda .

un saludo.


----------



## Agustic

Gracias kyoku


----------



## Clicko

Puedes mirar también aquí


----------



## totor

*l'air du temps* son también las ideas de una época, no sólo la moda.


----------



## pejeman

totor said:


> *l'air du temps* son también las ideas de una época, no sólo la moda.


 
Hola:

Entonces podríamos decir "en boga"

*boga**3**.*(Del fr. _vogue_, moda, y este de _voguer_, remar, navegar).*1.* f. Buena aceptación, fortuna o felicidad creciente. _Estar en boga. DEL DRAE_

_Saludos_


----------



## Agustic

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Eastbourne

Hola,
Intento traducir la descripción de una bolsita para bebé que incluye un kit de comida para salir de paseo, pero no consigo encontrar el sentido a la frase en castellano. La frase entera es, refiriéndose al diseño:

"demi-teintes acidulées dans l'air du temps"

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fragnol123

Bienvenido al foro, Eastbourne.



Eastbourne said:


> "demi-teintes acidulées *dans l'air du temps*"


 
_... que tanto se llevan ahora._

Un saludo.


----------



## Eastbourne

Gracias a los 2!


----------



## Narcoz

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Bonjour,

Le talent hérité de l'Histoire et de la fantaisie créative inspirée *par l'air des temps*.

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plait m'aider à traduire cette expression *par l'air des temps *dans son contexte?

Merci beaucoup et bien cordialement.

*SAINT-LOUIS* (cristal). Le talent hérité de l'Histoire et de la fantaisie créative inspirée *par l'air des temps*.
En 1767, près de deux siècles après sa création, le roi Louis XV confère à la verrerie Lorraine de Müntzhal le titre de Verrerie royale de Saint-Louis.
Quinze ans plus tard, François de Beaufort y met au point la formule du cristal.
Rebaptisée Cristallerie royale de Saint-Louis, la manufacture se consacre dès 1829 à la seule production du cristal et introduit notamment la notion du service de verres pour la table avec le célèbre modèle Trianon.


----------



## cachomero

Bonsoir,

Là, on a même le contexte économique !

_...inspirada en los gustos de la época_ te va ?


----------



## Narcoz

Je pensais que la phrase seule suffisait comme contexte. La réponse me va parfaitement. Merci à tous deux.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Dentellière

Hola, 

también podía ser:


_.... en la moda de ese tiempo ?_

_... en la moda de esos tiempos?_


__


----------



## Narcoz

Également mais les goûts me paraissent plus appropriés car la mode ne s'applique pas vraiment à un art qui est immortel. En effet, le modèle Trianon ou autres modèles de verres ou carafes en cristal Saint-Louis sont pratiquement tous suivis depuis leur création.

Chau.


----------



## kela colación

L'air du temps también puede traducirse, a veces, como "la atmósfera" o "la atmósfera del momento"...


----------



## gracias_por_preguntar

Nueva pregunta​
Buenos días/noches. Quisiera saber si « vivre dans l’air du temps » significa « vivir/estar a la moda », que es así como traduje:

Quelle tristesse pour moi de voir la quasi majorité des Français se vanter d’avoir pris leur distance vis-à-vis de l’Église, que ce soit en choisissant de vivre dans le péché, (…) dans l’air du temps, empoisonnés par la massive propagande anticatholique des media... !
¡Qué tristeza para mí ver a la mayoría de los franceses jactarse de haber tomado distancia respecto a la Iglesia, ya sea eligiendo vivir en el pecado, (…) a la moda, envenenados por la masiva propaganda anticatólica de los medios de comunicación...!
Gracias.

FUENTE: Préface de M. Joseph Fadelle à « Interroger l’Islam » (inédito en una nueva edición aún no publicada).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver he unido tu pregunta a un hilo ya abierto; lee las respuestas ya dadas.
Supongo que dans _l'air du temps_ va con _vivre_ y que lo que no has copiado no cambia el sentido.

- vivir (...) según las últimas tendencias/ acorde a las ideas del momento

Au revoir, hasta luego

PD: Faltan las fuentes: ¡*Obligatorias*! (Regla 4)
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## gracias_por_preguntar

Se agradece la ayuda, útil. No vi un tal hilo, y eso que busqué previamente vía diccionario WR.


----------

